# 2004 Sentra options not available in Puerto Rico: here are the facts



## Pablo14 (Jan 18, 2003)

(The message is in English and Spanish. Este mensaje esta en ingles y 
español)

My 1993 Nissan Sentra entered another stage of its useful life after passing 150,000 miles with me. It developed a bouncing or erratic idle that appears everytime I use the vehicle, but at the same time the car doesn't stop. It keeps going and going and it is very close to pass the 170,000 miles mark within a few days.

Español:

Mi Nissan Sentra del 1993 entro en otra etapa de su vida util al pasar las 150,000 millas. Desarrollo un defecto en el que se acelera solo en baja, como si rebotara, pero al mismo tiempo el carro sigue funcionando sin parar. Pronto pasara la marca de las 170,000 millas, en los proximos dias.

My father decided to help me to buy a new car and I started searching locally, here in Puerto Rico. As you can imagine, I went straight to the main local Nissan dealer. But, it was a deception. Why? The 2004 Sentras available here in Puerto Rico are not coming with the wide rande of options available, according to the Nissan Mexicana web site: http://www.nissan.com.mex
Remember that all Sentras available here in Puerto Rico and the US come from Mexico, where production is centralized for our markets.

Español:

Mi papa decidio ayudarme a comprar un vehiculo nuevo, asi que comence a buscar localmente aqui en Puerto Rico. Como pueden imaginarse, me dirigi directamente al principal concesionario Nissan, pero fue una decepcion. 
Por que? Los Sentra del 2004 disponibles aqui en Puerto Rico no estan viniendo equipados con todas las opciones disponibles, de acuerdo al web site de Nissan Mexicana http://www.nissan.com.mex Recuerden que todos los Sentra disponibles aqui en Puerto Rico y en los EE.UU. provienen de Mexico, donde la produccion ha sido centralizada para nuestros mercados.

English:

The two engines are available, the 1.8 and the 2.5 SE-R, even a limited edition 2.5 lts with 15 inch wheels, but I would like to have the 1.8 lts option called GXE L2 according to the Nissan Mexicana web site, available here in Puerto Rico and it is not. The 2004 Nissan Sentra GXE L2 comes with ABS, alarm, and inmovilizer from the factory. Here in Puerto Rico the alarm and the inmovilizer are not available, not even as a dealer installed option, much less the ABS. I spoke with the same salesman who sold a 2001 Sentra to my sister back in June 2001, when the Sentra was available at least with the alarm and the inmovilizer from the factory and he told me it was not available right now. Here is the price offered, without actually seeing the vehicle to see what else is missing regarding options and features: 

price: $15,750 
down payment: $2,000 
72 monthly payments of: $227.55
with no residual, this is for the 1.8 lts version automatic

For the 2.5 lts limited edition automatic (not an SE-R)

price: $19,500
down payment: $2,000
72 monthly payments of: $289.61
no residual

I don't know if those calculations were made by the salesman using double interest, but the the interest rate is 5.95%. I am just starting my search and checking the options. As you can see, the prices here in Puerto Rico are higher than in the US or Mexico. I found that the price for the Sentra 1.8 lts with ABS , alarm, and inmovilizer is around $17,004.90 or 186,000 mexican pesos, in Mexico.

Thanks

Español:

Los dos motores estan disponibles, el 1.8 y el 2.5 SE-R, hasta una edicion limitada 2.5 lts con aros 15, pero a mi me gustaria tener el modelo llamado GXE L2 de acuerdo al web site de Nissan Mexicana que viene con el motor 1.8 lts, pero no esta disponible en Puerto Rico. Ese modelo GXE L2 trae alarma y corta corriente de fabrica y tambien frenos ABS. Aqui en Puerto Rico no esta disponible ni la alarma ni el corta corriente de fabrica,ni como una opcion instalada en el dealer, mucho menos el ABS. Yo hable con el mismo vendedor que en junio del 2001 le vendio un Sentra GXE a mi hermana, cuando al menos la alarma y el corta corriente etsban disponibles, pero este me confirmo que la opcion no esta disponible ahora. Aqui estan los precios que me ofrecio, sin estar mirando el Sentra para saber que otras opciones le faltan:

Para el Sentra 1.8 lts automatico precio: $15,750 (moneda de EE.UU)
pronto: $2,000
72 pagos mensuales de: $227.55
Sin residual

Para el Sentra 2.5 lts automatico (modelo no SE-R)
precio: $19,500 (moneda de Estados Unidos)
pronto: $2,000
72 pagos mensuales de: $289.61
Sin residual

Yo no se si el vendedor hizo los calculos usando el doble interes, pero el 
interes es al 5.95 %. Solo he comenzado a mirar las opciones disponibles.
Como pueden ver, los precios en Puerto Rico son mas altos que en los Estados Unidos y que en Mexico. Pude encontrar que el precio del Sentra 1.8 lts equipado con alarma, corta corriente y ABS es en Mexico alrededor de
$17,004.90 dolares o 186,000 pesos mexicanos, en Mexico.

Gracias


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Any Almera there?????*

Let's see.... I couldn't find a Nissan Puerto Rico web site so... I have to guess: ¿Is there Almeras there? If that's the case, go for it... these are nice, good cars, fully equipped for the higher levels.... Almera Sport i guess, and of course it comes with ABS and the other stuff.

If there's not Almeras there, well I think you have to call for Nissan PR HQ and ask if they could import the specific version you want.

I can found just 2 reasons why the overprice: 1st: taxes, 2nd: sea shippment.

As you can see my English writing skills are much better than at the begining, I was rusted hehehehe.

(Creo que escribimos mucho mejor ingles que muchos de los Americanos hehee)


----------



## Pablo14 (Jan 18, 2003)

Hi Manuelga, (Hola Manuel)

The Almera is not available in Puerto Rico (El Almera no esta disponible en Puerto Rico). You won't find a Nissan Puerto Rico web site.(No encontratras un web site Nissan para Puerto Rico) Maybe, local dealers here think the Almera will not appeal to the tastes of this market, but I agree with you that it should be an option. (Quiza los consecionarios de Puerto Rico piensan que el Almera no sera del gusto de este mercado pero debiera ser una opcion, estoy de acuerdo contigo)

The cars with strong sales, in this category in Puerto Rico, are: Toyota Corolla,
Mitsubishi Lancer, and probably the Suzuki Aerio. Hyundai is selling wagons like the Santa Fe and Nissan sells lots of Pathfinders here. (Los carros con mas ventas en esta categoria en Puerto Rico, son: el Toyota Corolla, Mitsubishi Lancer, y probablemente el Suzuki Aerio. Hyundai vende muchas guaguas Santa Fe y Nissan vende muchas Pathfinder)

Thanks for your message, Gracias por tu mensaje


----------

